# Car audio amp kit for power wire?



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

I ordered the power wire kit thingy with will, unfortunately it will not be here in time for my install . BTW HUGE SHOT OUT TO WILL,I WISH I HAD 5 MORE CARS TO BAG,JUST TO GIVE HIM BUSINESS,HE SAVED MY LIFE TODAY! Can I buy a cheap walmart edition 4 gauge car audio amp kit to use as my power wires.


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

I dunno how cheap of a wire you wanna use. I used a Rockford fosgate power wire but that thing was expensive. That's a part I 
wouldn't wanna chance.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

ok,but for sake of the question.I can just buy an amp kit to get the power wire and fusable link I need,right?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

why not? as long as its a fused power source youll be ok.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

and youre probably waiting on what youre about to buy


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

ah ok. I think what I might do instead is get a 40amp relay from summitt and 8gauge 60amp inline fuse set up,run that till my stuff comes in from will.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

dont get anything power related from wal-mart except the dist. blocks. heres why...

walmart "4" gauge power wire next to rockford fosgate 4 gauge. 



















reason for my switch is first time i turned on the power to the system, the walmart special started melting and smoking...


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

the smaller wire is clearly 8gauge. and im running 8 gauge and it powers 2 amps and my compressor


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

That is definitely 8 gauge! I am going to buy a 40amp relay and 60 amp inline fuse thingy from summit,rock that to get it installed,then swap it out for the power kit coming in. With my battery in the trunk, should be easy swap.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

8AWG wire is rated to support 52A of current
4AWG ... 131A

As long as the current draw of your compressor and any other accessory is less than the rating of the wire gauge than your fine.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

that smaller wire is walmarts "4" gauge wiring. why would i lie? didnt last 20 minutes in the car.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

ericjohnston27 said:


> that smaller wire is walmarts "4" gauge wiring. why would i lie? didnt last 20 minutes in the car.


I think they're saying Walmart lies, not you


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

I Run 1gauge (50mm2) to a split(with fuse) in the trunk.. 4gauge to air management and 4gauge to my Focal amp..

1 gauge are extreamly thick!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Yup,it sure is! Luckily my battery is already in the trunk. So running that relay set up then switching to the power wire thingy I bought when it comes in, will be super easy. I will only be driving the car about 70 miles or so home after the install,then parked in garage till june anyways.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

I just bought a 4 gauge amp wiring kit form Fry's Electronics


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Ya,that was the plan, no reason to buy something I bought, twice.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

I've used welding cable before. It's fine stranded, flexible, relatively cheap, available from most local welding shops, and the insulation is decent. It's available in any color you want as long as it's black  I'm using 2/0 welding cable for my hydraulics. You can buy fuse holders separately from any decent stereo shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

four gauge on the left, eight on the right. You get what you pay for in life. Notice the cheap four gauge, is like smaller than a true eight.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Contact Rich @ Auto-Essentials.com and let him know what you need, tell him I sent ya. We can go pick it up when you get to my place. 
Bernie


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea, i run the same setup as eric also, rockford fosgate with a 100 amp fuse, thats running my sub/amp, and two viair 400s. I had an issue with **** wire too right when i did my install, the rockford kit was like 75$ but after spending thousands on air why cheap out on what makes it work


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

blue bags said:


> yea, i run the same setup as eric also, rockford fosgate with a 100 amp fuse, thats running my sub/amp, and two viair 400s. I had an issue with **** wire too right when i did my install, the rockford kit was like 75$ but after spending thousands on air why cheap out on what makes it work


you really only need the power kit right? part no. rfk4 should work, no?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

dub-Nation said:


> Contact Rich @ Auto-Essentials.com and let him know what you need, tell him I sent ya. We can go pick it up when you get to my place.
> Bernie


THANKS DUDE! I spoke with will via text this morning and it sounds like everything we need will be included in the kit. When the better stuff from will comes in, I can swap it out real quick at home.


----------

